# Plant turning white and transparent



## krushnareddyt07 (Nov 29, 2017)

I am new to this hobby, I have newly planted and my plants are dying. Please someone tell me the cause.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

Give some info on your water parameters (Ammonia, nitrate, kh, gh) the light you are using, how long it is on for, and if you are using any ferts. Also how new are the plants?


----------



## krushnareddyt07 (Nov 29, 2017)

They are hardly one week old, Ammonia:0, Nitrate: 0.5, Nitrite0.5. As of now I am not dosing any ferts and I am on diy led light 120Watts total with red and blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

too much light too fast , Chlorophyll production is way down most likely.. 

and Nitrites are a problem..

Suggest you keep up w/ a Seachem PRIME dosing till tank is fully cycled...


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

yeah 120w with LEDs seem like a lot but I don't know exactly which you are using. Also with that much light you'd probably need to be injecting CO2 to get the benefits. Ferts as well.. 

Beside that though, a lot of plants melt back and need to acclimate to new water conditions if they are much different than their origin. They may come back with some time.


----------



## krushnareddyt07 (Nov 29, 2017)

And I am running pressurised Co2 at 1 bps starts and stops with light. The tank fully cycled by the way. Running lights for 8hrs a day with 2 hrs break between.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

> As of now I am not dosing any ferts and I am on diy led light 120Watts total with red and blue.


If you have such intense light with an optimized spectrum, you better have plenty of 'ferts' in the tank and high CO2 levels. The plants are stressed already as they must adapt to submersed form (they were grown emersed). If you add lots of light and starve them they bleach. 

So get that light way low, fertilize according to estimative index and make sure the levels of CO2 are adequate. 1 bps is most likely very little. Add a drop checker and go for light green at least. 

It would also be good to have more easy plants to start with.


----------



## krushnareddyt07 (Nov 29, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> too much light too fast , Chlorophyll production is way down most likely..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I added the plants to already established tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



dukydaf said:


> If you have such intense light with an optimized spectrum, you better have plenty of 'ferts' in the tank and high CO2 levels. The plants are stressed already as they must adapt to submersed form (they were grown emersed). If you add lots of light and starve them they bleach.
> 
> So get that light way low, fertilize according to estimative index and make sure the levels of CO2 are adequate. 1 bps is most likely very little. Add a drop checker and go for light green at least.
> 
> It would also be good to have more easy plants to start with.


Can you please tell me the light in wattage to start with so that i can switch some led off for the time being.

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

krushnareddyt07 said:


> Can you please tell me the light in wattage to start with so that i can switch some led off for the time being.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Hard to do that without knowing a little more about

Light brand, lux, lumen, par, spectrum, dispersion 
Distance from the aquarium
Size of the aquarium, volume

Any of these would help us make a better suggestion. In special look at jeffkrol as he knows his LEDs


----------



## krushnareddyt07 (Nov 29, 2017)

dukydaf said:


> Hard to do that without knowing a little more about
> 
> Light brand, lux, lumen, par, spectrum, dispersion
> Distance from the aquarium
> ...




Lights are osram branded 3W, distance from aquarium water 4inch, aquarium is 48x18x18 in inches and total volume is around 67Gallons or 250Ltrs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

krushnareddyt07 said:


> I added the plants to already established tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the tank really is cycled and the nitrates are that low, you need to start dosing ferts. NPK + traces. With high light and CO2 you get fast growth, but you need to be "Feeding" the plants otherwise they stop growing and show deficiencies.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

krushnareddyt07 said:


> Lights are osram branded 3W, distance from aquarium water 4inch, aquarium is 48x18x18 in inches and total volume is around 67Gallons or 250Ltrs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say half of that to start with. If too dim or distribution would be unequal you could go to 80w. Keep in mind this is still just guesswork as I do not have any experience with these particular leds. 

Some red plants might become greener. Just focus on survival and algae limitation for now so flow, fert co2. Plant grow rate can be adjusted later.


----------

